# Toro 38751 Help



## TOTHEMAX (Dec 7, 2014)

Hello. I have a question regarding the Toro 38751 with honda engine.

First off what is the model # for the honda engine? I am having issues with a gummed up carb and cannot find a replacement carb. It is surging under load.

I have tried cleaning it in an ultrasonic cleaner, carb cleaner, and running wire through all of the small holes in the body and main jet. Everything looks fine and it still does it. Only way to get it to run fine is about an 1/8th choke. 

Ideas? Or am I missing anything?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

If it only wants to run with the choke that means something is leaning it out to much - more than likely it's sucking in a bit of extra air somewhere. Since you cleaned it thoroughly. I assume you used new gaskets too? you might spray a bit of carb cleaner around the flange area while it's running to see if it's truly sealed there (not warped or leaking). Look to see if there is excessive play on the throttle arm/choke plate - another area for them to have leakage...... (sometimes a felt pad there which needs a little lube.)


See carb kit - $60 https://www.partstree.com/parts/tor...15000001-315999999-2015/engine-assembly-no-1/


Not sure if this is same carb or not? Might have changed numbering system? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Toro-127-91...923439?hash=item23719c4a6f:g:dkwAAOSwMgdXzGyT


----------



## TOTHEMAX (Dec 7, 2014)

bad69cat said:


> If it only wants to run with the choke that means something is leaning it out to much - more than likely it's sucking in a bit of extra air somewhere. Since you cleaned it thoroughly. I assume you used new gaskets too? you might spray a bit of carb cleaner around the flange area while it's running to see if it's truly sealed there (not warped or leaking). Look to see if there is excessive play on the throttle arm/choke plate - another area for them to have leakage...... (sometimes a felt pad there which needs a little lube.)
> 
> 
> See carb kit - $60 https://www.partstree.com/parts/tor...15000001-315999999-2015/engine-assembly-no-1/


Gaskets were the originals. They seemed to be on fine shape. I did spray carb cleaner around everything and it did not change run speed.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Hmmm - I might pull it apart one more time and run a wire through every orifice again...... once in awhile there is something that get in the carb after you went to all the trouble...... dirt from line or tank perhaps. Be sure the float and needle are not sticking...... and level set again.


----------



## TOTHEMAX (Dec 7, 2014)

bad69cat said:


> Hmmm - I might pull it apart one more time and run a wire through every orifice again...... once in awhile there is something that get in the carb after you went to all the trouble...... dirt from line or tank perhaps. Be sure the float and needle are not sticking...... and level set again.


Ok. I've been through it twice. Maybe third time is a charm?

How do you adjust the float? It has the spring on it and i thought they were not adjustiable?

Lastly. There is a brass screw on the side of the carb that I cannot turn as it must take a special screw driver. What is it?


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

TOTHEMAX said:


> Ok. I've been through it twice. Maybe third time is a charm?
> 
> How do you adjust the float? It has the spring on it and i thought they were not adjustiable?
> 
> Lastly. There is a brass screw on the side of the carb that I cannot turn as it must take a special screw driver. What is it?


That is probably the mixture adjustment screw. Often you can find screwdrivers on EBay that will fit your particular screw. You can also find adjustment procedures on YouTube. Not all that difficult.

The dirt is probably in the screw opening which you probably can't get out without removing the mixture screw. Or, when you take it apart again, pay particular attention to spraying that area with the carb cleaner. Or, try slowly spraying some cleaner in the car while it is running. You will need to stop spraying just before it starts to stall.


----------



## TOTHEMAX (Dec 7, 2014)

Ok. I can't seem to find the correct screwdriver. This is a brass screw that is threaded. I have a bunch of the "special" carb screw drivers and I have never seen this style


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Can you shoot a photo ?


----------



## TOTHEMAX (Dec 7, 2014)

Ok. Went through the carb one more time. All ports are clear and flowing. I was spraying carb cleaner while running and got no response in rpms. I did give it a few healthy doses down the intake and almost stalled it out each time. After it cleared up I engaged the auger and ran it. It ran just fine, no surging.

If you let it sit running for a bit and engage the auger it will surge a little. I sprayed more cleaner in the intake and let it clear. It ran fine. Then after a while it started surging when you engaged the auger.

Thoughts?


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Can you manually smooth it out by holding the governor linkage steady? You might looks at adjusting the governor: 






BTW all carb adjustment should be done at full operating temp.

OH. and BTW, the spring on the float bowl is only to keep the float from bouncing to much. The float should seat the needle and be pretty much level in relation to bowl flange.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Also note various carb tuning tools: Carburetor Adjusting Tool | eBay

Depending on type and style.


----------



## TOTHEMAX (Dec 7, 2014)

bad69cat said:


> Can you manually smooth it out by holding the governor linkage steady? You might looks at adjusting the governor:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSwSIA8qgR8
> 
> 
> ...


I will take a peek at the govenor adjustment. The float is parallel to the carb.


----------



## TOTHEMAX (Dec 7, 2014)

bad69cat said:


> Also note various carb tuning tools: Carburetor Adjusting Tool | eBay
> 
> Depending on type and style.


I have all of those and the brass adjustment screw on this carb has threads on the outside of it with nothing on the end. I have no idea how it would be adjusted or removed. I tried to take a picture but I could not get it to come out clearly.


----------



## TOTHEMAX (Dec 7, 2014)

Does anyone know what model honda engine this is?


----------



## TOTHEMAX (Dec 7, 2014)

Well apparently this isn't a honda motor, it's a Chinese knockoff of a honda. Funny as it's so close its insane. I am just going to buy a replacement carb. Now I just gotta find one..


----------



## TOTHEMAX (Dec 7, 2014)

Just wanted to update this. I found a carb at the local toro dealer. 50$ for it and all the gaskets. Got it installed and she runs great again.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Good news - sometimes the quickest way is to just bite the bullet! Been to busy to respond ...... yeah, you may have a "Chonda" but they are very close in design


----------

